# am i eligible??



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi all,

im new to this forum. Im having an experience of 5.5 years in IT field(ERP) and i have ielts score of 7(overall).

Am i eligible for NZ PR? can some one tell me abt pr?

also how is the opportunities for IT(Oracle ERP) in NZ?

pls help

Many Thanks in Advance,


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Also...can someone tell me the wat cud be the total time of process?

thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ukv1234 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> im new to this forum. Im having an experience of 5.5 years in IT field(ERP) and i have ielts score of 7(overall).
> 
> ...


Hi there - best place to look is Immigration New Zealand - there's a form you fill in on-line that will calculate the number of points you have.


----------



## rikinwales (Feb 16, 2010)

Also any written work you do should be in full plain English and not 'text speak'


----------



## Vanessa89 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi

An IELTS score of 7(overall) is 'neat' and with a good Word Experience you should get through but when you write your summary make sure you don't make any Grammatical errors and structure your Sentences properly.


----------

